# Sport photo prices.....



## Southerngal (Oct 2, 2007)

I was recently asked to take some pics of a 7th grade football team during a practice and during a game.  The pics will be used for their banquet slide show and for the parents to purchase.  Im unsure of what I should charge for the job alone....or should I just charge per picture.

Here are a few pics that I took at last nights practice.....


----------



## jols (Oct 2, 2007)

it depends of your conversation and agreement.

but i think the the pics individually would be a money spinner


----------



## Southerngal (Oct 2, 2007)

jols said:


> it depends of your conversation and agreement.
> 
> but i think the the pics individually would be a money spinner



What do you recommend charging for them.....4x6's?  I have never shot sports before or anything w/out a session fee.


----------



## keith204 (Oct 2, 2007)

I do race photography.  The key players are 18-35 year old men, mostly mechanics.  The area I live in is super conservative, and doesn't like to spend money.  Also, my pictures aren't edited like yours are...so yours could sell for more.  All that to say, take these prices under consideration of the above.  

But for those pics, here are my prices.  I will likely up them a bit for next season.

4x6: $5
5x7: $7
8x10: $12
12x18: $35 (framed=$60)
20x30: $50 (framed=$80)

I offer two $10 deals.  for 10 bucks, somebody can get either 3 4x6's or 2 5x7's.  That reduces the cost for them a bunch, and having a "deal" where it costs the same for option A or option B, they then focus on hmmmm, which deal is better for me?  and it seems to kind of 'catch them'.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 3, 2007)

I shoot HS Sports and charge the following.

5x7    $10.00
8x10   $12.00
11x14  $18.00

I had one person request a price on 4x6 prints so I put together a "package" of two -4x6 for $8.00  The 5x7 are the most popular among parents. I have had some parents tell me they think my prices are reasonable. To arrive at a price I checked what others in my area were charging for this type of work and I'm in the middle range. 

This can lead to other work such as portraits, Team and individual photos, slide shows for team banquets, to name a few.


----------

